# Cheap Carbon Practice Arrows?



## nhra120p

i know you can get Red Heads for 55.00 a dozen. i actually have a dozen cut to 29" with points if interested. never shot with 4" vanes


----------



## maineyotekiller

Check Beman and Carbon Impact.


----------



## gstaj33

I have beeman elite hunters. I thought they were pretty good arrows with the vibrashock inserts.


----------



## TcArchery08

The problem with shooting just any arrow (cheap or not) then changing to a different arrow for hunting is all arrows fly differently, with my hunting rig I shoot my hunting arrows to sight in, tune, or just to shot (broadheads and all)


----------



## SonnyThomas

Try Victory Arrows. Fairly inexpensive and descent enough to hunt with.


----------



## Deezlin

TcArchery08 said:


> The problem with shooting just any arrow (cheap or not) then changing to a different arrow for hunting is all arrows fly differently, with my hunting rig I shoot my hunting arrows to sight in, tune, or just to shot (broadheads and all)


Personally, I practice with what I intend to use. Buy, better target stops. I just don't see the logic behind using cheap arrows. I would rather have good quality arrows for practice and keep the bow setup properly. As far as I am concerned arrow quality should be the best you can afford, the bow is only one item and any bow will generally repeat. IMO, tuning arrows and using good quality arrows is extremely important to overall accuracy of groups.


----------



## Unk Bond

gstaj33 said:


> What are the cheapest carbon arrows out there? I just want to put arrows through my bow in the off season and am looking for the best deal out there!



I use Beam 500. They will take a beating.


----------



## gstaj33

I understand what you are saying about using the same setup.

I would not want to beat up the same arrows that I am going to be hunting with. I would rather beat up some practice arrows and then before hunting season tune my bow into what I will be shooting at animals.


----------



## Waterfowl Freak

Not sure what kind they are but the Sportsmans Guide has some cheap arrows once and a while.


----------



## SandSquid

Victory Buck Buster from www.WeHaveArrows.com (Mike is a supporting sponsor here and all around great guy.)

I use them exclusively for the youth archery group I run and they are very tough buggers. The only thing that I've found that can kill one is "instantaneous deceleration syndrome" (aka: smacking full speed into a cinder-block wall  )

At $53.00/Dozen they are easy on the paypal account


----------



## TcArchery08

gstaj33 said:


> I understand what you are saying about using the same setup.
> 
> I would not want to beat up the same arrows that I am going to be hunting with. I would rather beat up some practice arrows and then before hunting season tune my bow into what I will be shooting at animals.


nothing wrong with that, out of each dozen I buy I set aside 3-4 for that reason


----------



## sddpse

Cheap arrows are exactly that, cheap. If you want a good arrow for not a lot of money check out Gold Tip. You can find them for around $60 a dozen on sale and they take a beating and still shoot great. Their tolerances are pretty good for the price.


----------



## College

If you want inexpensive carbon target arrows, That you actually can take hunting
Go here and order some arrows. You can not beat them and the arrows are decent quality.

www.deltaarcherycompany.com/


----------



## archerychina

It depends on what kind of bow you have and what the draw-weight is, partly.
For compound bow, wooden&fiberglass arrows is not good choice. you need carbon arrows for compound bow.
And if you practice with recurve bow/long bow, wooden arrows is good, fiberglass arrow is ok.
If you need really cheap wooden arrows, you can do it by yourself. I think it's the most cheap ones.
You can search ebay or google to find instrucitons of making arrows.


----------

